# Available Teams for Visiting Senior Care Facility



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

Shot in the dark I know, but the activity director at my place of employment is looking for some teams to visit our seniors in the month of February. Obviously your dog must be up to date on vaccines and have their certification. Please pm me if interested and I'll pass on her information, so you guys can work something out. I know our residents would appreciate the visit. We are located in the Culver City, California area. The director will give you the exact address.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to this forum!

Bet you'll have more responses and help going to the specific Therapy Dog groups in your area.

Have you tried Love On 4 Paws - Animal Assisted Therapy - Los Angeles County California

Therapy Dogs in Los Angeles

List of U.S. Therapy Dog Organizations

Dog Therapy Program | Pet Volunteers | Volunteer Your Dog - Childrens Hospital Los Angeles


----------

